# DVdteca



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

Io ne compro a tonnellate, ormai si trovano in edicola e sulle bancarelle a prezzi stracciati (parlo di quelli originali, con marchio siae).

Tra i due e i dieci eruro prendi roba eccelsa.

Da ultimo ho visto American gangster con Washington e Crowe di Ridley scott

Un film

grandioso, stupendo, bellissimo !

Piaciuto a voi?


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io ne compro a tonnellate, ormai si trovano in edicola e sulle bancarelle a prezzi stracciati (parlo di quelli originali, con marchio siae).
> 
> Tra i due e i dieci eruro prendi roba eccelsa.
> 
> ...


 davvero molto bello, ma il paragone qualitativo che ho letto fatto da alcuni critici con"Quei bravi ragazzi" di Scorsese non regge neanche un secondo...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

Trovo quel film caricaturale, Molti. Ergo forse un po sopravvalutato ....


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Io rivedrei volentieri Il pianeta delle scimmie , ( quello vecchio .)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



sperella ha detto:


> Io rivedrei volentieri Il pianeta delle scimmie , ( quello vecchio .)


sai, credo che un periodo fecero anche una serie di telefilm


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Trovo quel film caricaturale, Molti. Ergo forse un po sopravvalutato ....


 in alcune scene di joe pesci, un pizzico... ma secondo me resta il più grande film sullamafia americana...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> in alcune scene di joe pesci, un pizzico... ma secondo me resta il più grande film sullamafia americana...


quel ragù che bolle sempre, quegli omicidi esasperati. senz'altro un film disturbante


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

Ho trovato un trittico pazzesco per 9 euro.
Tutte versioni resaturate
La fiamma del peccato di Billy Wylder con sceneggiatura di Chandler (e ho detto tutto). 
L'infernale Quinlan di e con Orson welles e Charlton heston
e Il terzo uomo sempre di e col grande orson
tre noir da paura. 
Gesù che cose meravigliose si trovano scavando nel passato ragazzi


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> quel ragù che bolle sempre, quegli omicidi esasperati. senz'altro un film disturbante


 che sia disturbante è sicuro...


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ho trovato un trittico pazzesco per 9 euro.
> Tutte versioni resaturate
> La fiamma del peccato di Billy Wylder con sceneggiatura di Chandler (e ho detto tutto).
> L'infernale Quinlan di e con Orson welles e Charlton heston
> ...


 Ottimo rapporto qualità prezzo...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ottimo rapporto qualità prezzo...


ma tu hai in atto una protesta personale contro le edicole oppure da voi i gornalai vendono solo carta stampata?


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

pure io ne ho a tonnellate
i piu gettonati?
le commedie all'italiana anni 80
mia vera passione


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Alexantro ha detto:


> pure io ne ho a tonnellate
> i piu gettonati?
> le commedie all'italiana anni 80
> mia vera passione


 
Vuoi sapere per me quale è stato un film comico anni 80 mitico, vramente?

Vacanze in america. l'ho visto, credo, ottomilcinquecentosessantaquattrovolte e mi fa sempre ridere.
Don Buro che chiama il taxi taXis scambiando la x per la chei greca


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma tu hai in atto una protesta personale contro le edicole oppure da voi i gornalai vendono solo carta stampata?


 me li procuro in altro modo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

vacanze in america ovviamente ce l'ho....
mitica pellicola
io guardando quel film presi uno spunto x uno scherzo in gita scolastica a un mio compagno dell'epoca
quello di lasciarlo nudo fuori dalla porta della stanza nel corridoio.....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

Eh, ma io invece sono schiavo del possesso dell'oggetto, mi appaga anche tattilmente


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pure io ne ho a tonnellate
> i piu gettonati?
> le commedie all'italiana anni 80
> mia vera passione


 yuppies, eccezziunale veramente, la patata bollente, nessuno è perfetto... quelli che mi ricordo al volo...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> yuppies, eccezziunale veramente, la patata bollente, nessuno è perfetto... quelli che mi ricordo al volo...









































ma che cagate guardi???


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Alexantro ha detto:


> vacanze in america ovviamente ce l'ho....
> mitica pellicola
> io guardando quel film presi uno spunto x uno scherzo in gita scolastica a un mio compagno dell'epoca
> quello di lasciarlo nudo fuori dalla porta della stanza nel corridoio.....


e Sono Fotogenico?
fai la faccia triste.
fai quella spaventata: ma sei spaventato osì?
ma chi ti ha mandato? ne ho visti tanti ma tu fai veramente schifo, sai'
Immenso


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> yuppies, eccezziunale veramente, la patata bollente, nessuno è perfetto... quelli che mi ricordo al volo...


 yuppies ce l'ho sia il primo che il secondo 
girato ai tempi della "milano da bere"
la patata bollente credo sia fine anni 70 ....pero carino pure quello (con massimo ranieri che fa il gay e pozzetto che fa il comunista sfegatato)


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Eh, ma io invece sono schiavo del possesso dell'oggetto, mi appaga anche tattilmente


davvero? No, io se la qualità audio video è buona ci passo sopra... ovvio, un originale fa piacere anche a me, ma dev'essere un capolavoro...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

x me la battuta cult e' quella di pozzetto in "grandi magazzini" quando va a consegnare il pacco a casa di una signora con il cane da guardia
"stia tranquillo l'ho fatto castrare"
"ma signora io  ho paura che mi morda....mica che mi inculi....."


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> davvero? No, io se la qualità audio video è buona ci passo sopra... ovvio, un originale fa piacere anche a me, ma dev'essere un capolavoro...


 
Più appagante la tua soluzione. la mia è più dispendiosa, ma ho l'animo del collezionista purtroppo.


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che cagate guardi???


guardo e leggo di tutto o quasi... c'è un tempo per Abbatantuono e un tempo per Bergman, bottegaia.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

uno dei miei ultimi acquisti
"vacanze di natale" quello del 1983 il primo in assoluto
con colonne sonore con brani tipici di quegli anni come i righeira


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

*bottegaio*



moltimodi ha detto:


> guardo e leggo di tutto o quasi... c'è un tempo per Abbatantuono e un tempo per Bergman, bottegaia.


*abb*atantuomo? ti sei calato troppo nel personaggio


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *abb*atantuomo? ti sei calato troppo nel personaggio


 che cazzo ne so come si scrive... o forse pensavo alla disco anni '80...


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> davvero? No, io se la qualità audio video è buona ci passo sopra... ovvio, un originale fa piacere anche a me, ma dev'essere un capolavoro...


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


>


 Immenso!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Immenso!


senti un po', e di quel gran pezzo dell'ubalda tutta nuda tutta calda non diciamo niente?


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti un po', e di quel gran pezzo dell'ubalda tutta nuda tutta calda non diciamo niente?


 erano tempi di nudi genuini ....diciamolo


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti un po', e di quel gran pezzo dell'ubalda tutta nuda tutta calda non diciamo niente?


 Cult oserei dire paragonabile all'Esorciccio ed a Giovannona coscia lunga...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cult oserei dire paragonabile a*ll'Esorciccio* ed a Giovannona coscia lunga...


*ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Alexantro ha detto:


> x me la battuta cult e' quella di pozzetto in "grandi magazzini" quando va a consegnare il pacco a casa di una signora con il cane da guardia
> "stia tranquillo l'ho fatto castrare"
> "ma signora io ho paura che mi morda....mica che mi inculi....."


 Pozzetto è grandissimo. e quando è in coppia con cochi è fantastico.
la canzone intelligente? stupenda veramente


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> yuppies, eccezziunale veramente, la patata bollente, nessuno è perfetto... quelli che mi ricordo al volo...


 la patata bollente è quella con pozzetto e ranieri che parla dell'omosessualità?


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


 stai buonina, sennò ti faccio vedere Dies irae di Carlo Teodoro Dreyer... 6 ore!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Cult oserei dire paragonabile all'Esorciccio ed a Giovannona coscia lunga...


e Ultimo tango a zagarolo?


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la patata bollente è quella con pozzetto e ranieri che parla dell'omosessualità?


 esatto... neanche stupido, in effetti!


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

pozzetto e' un grande......come Lino Banfi....intramontabile....Jerry Cala' mito negli anni 80....finita l'epopea delle commedie di quegli anni e' diventato robetta da 4 soldi......


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

E i due gattoni a nove code .. e mezza ad Amsterdam?


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> e Ultimo tango a zagarolo?


qualitativamente il meglio del poliziesco all'italiana...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

ho anche tutti i poliziotteschi all'italiana anni 70
tomas milian ,luc merenda,maurizio merli


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> pozzetto e' un grande......come Lino Banfi....intramontabile....Jerry Cala' mito negli anni 80....finita l'epopea delle commedie di quegli anni e' diventato robetta da 4 soldi......


Vero: boldi e de sica fanno cagare


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

nessuno ha visto 
il buono,il brutto ,il cretino?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> qualitativamente il meglio del poliziesco all'italiana...


 
Io mi esaltavo con Maurizione Merli


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vero: boldi e de sica fanno cagare


 boldi e de sica non e' che facciano cagare secondo me
e' che divertono all'inizio ma siccome i loro film in sintesi sono sempre uguali alla lunga stufano.....poi ora si sono pure divisi


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io mi esaltavo con Maurizione Merli


 grande maurizione merli
peccato x la brutta fine che ha fatto ancora giovane


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io mi esaltavo con Maurizione Merli


 Roma violenta... etc... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Si, alcuni non male, ma quello che ho postato è un'altra cosa!


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> grande maurizione merli
> peccato x la brutta fine che ha fatto ancora giovane


 infarto, giusto?


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

i film di maurizio merli
roma violenta,roma a mano armata,napoli violenta ecc ecc
rispecchiavano un p'o il clima da anni di piombo che c'era a quei tempi


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> infarto, giusto?


 si mentre giocava a tennis con il figlio mi pare
aveva 46 o 47 anni


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Tarantino se li è smazzati tutti questi film...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sai, credo che un periodo fecero anche una serie di telefilm


Credi bene... io lo guardavo


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tarantino se li è smazzati tutti questi film...


Anche se non ve ne frega un cioppo io mi smazzerei Tarantino


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche se non ve ne frega un cioppo io mi smazzerei Tarantino


 mandagli una mail... in questo periodo è dalle tue parti, credo...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> i film di maurizio merli
> roma violenta,roma a mano armata,napoli violenta ecc ecc
> rispecchiavano un p'o il clima da anni di piombo che c'era a quei tempi


Erano ispirati ai fatti di cronaca.
ne vidi uno sul delitto el Circeo, un altro sula magliana ecc. ecc.
ma vi ricordate i fumetti pornoparodia dell'epoca?
lando, il tromba il Montatore, Giggetto?
mamm mia, incredibile


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> guardo e leggo di tutto o quasi... c'è un tempo per Abbatantuono e un tempo per Bergman, bottegaia.



Ti sei meritato un'alzatina di maglietta!

FLASH!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti sei meritato un'alzatina di maglietta!
> 
> FLASH!


Però credo he se hai passione non puoi che sentire di fare questo: assimilare tutto.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> in alcune scene di joe pesci, un pizzico... ma secondo me resta il più grande film sullamafia americana...


Bellissimo, ma per me il più bello resta C'era una volta in america...con l'insuperabile e amatissimo "Nuddles" interpretato da De Niro. 
Ora sto facendo la raccolta in edicola dei film di Nicholson. 

Poi vabbè...(adesso mi strozzano)...ho recuperato in Internet...i porno che guardavo al Minerva a Bologna da studente...mi sono così intenerito...specie quello che vidi girare a Bologna con Rossana Doll...che tenerezza ( Adesso chi le sente quelle???)


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti sei meritato un'alzatina di maglietta!
> 
> FLASH!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo, ma per me il più bello resta C'era una volta in america...con l'insuperabile e amatissimo "Nuddles" interpretato da De Niro.
> Ora sto facendo la raccolta in edicola dei film di Nicholson.
> 
> Poi vabbè...(adesso mi strozzano)...ho recuperato in Internet...i porno che guardavo al Minerva a Bologna da studente...mi sono così intenerito...specie quello che vidi girare a Bologna con Rossana Doll...che tenerezza ( Adesso chi le sente quelle???)


Il primo porno a 14 anni con i compagni scuola.
l'attrice era marina Fraiese
ma era o non era la moglie del giornalista dc rai Paolo Fraiese?
E se si, come era finita al porno?


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo, *ma per me il più bello resta C'era una volta in america...con l'insuperabile e amatissimo "Nuddles" interpretato da De Niro. *
> Ora sto facendo la raccolta in edicola dei film di Nicholson.
> 
> Poi vabbè...(adesso mi strozzano)...ho recuperato in Internet...i porno che guardavo al Minerva a Bologna da studente...mi sono così intenerito...specie quello che vidi girare a Bologna con Rossana Doll...che tenerezza ( Adesso chi le sente quelle???)


 Un film meraviglioso, ma faccio fatica ad inserirlo in quel filone...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un film meraviglioso, ma faccio fatica ad inserirlo in quel filone...


 Chissà se avese portato a termine il suo ultimo progetto

Stalingrado ....


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chissà se avese portato a termine il suo ultimo progetto
> 
> Stalingrado ....


 Lo so...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Altro che _Il nemico alle porte._.. maledizione!!!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa cagare, come tutto Annaud per me


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la patata bollente è quella con pozzetto e ranieri che parla dell'omosessualità?


A me quel film piace


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> fa cagare, come tutto Annaud per me


 odio poi il manicheismo spinto quando si parla della seconda guerra mondiale... i buoni da una parte ed i cattivi dall'altra.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Però credo he se hai passione non puoi che sentire di fare questo: assimilare tutto.


Mi piace il cinema... guardo tutto quello che c'e' tra Porkys e Metropolis


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi piace il cinema... guardo tutto quello che c'e' tra Porkys e Metropolis


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi piace il cinema... guardo tutto quello che c'e' tra Porkys e Metropolis


 Io trovo del buono ovunque, anche nella sceneggiata di Merola

Senti qua

Stasera una mamma piangerà, e non sarà la mia.

La tua panza è fodero di coltello, la tua faccia è calamita di schiaffi.

Chi scrive queste frasi è uno ispirato.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>




Passando anche per Vacanze di Natale '90 in cui Abatantuono merita l'oscar


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io trovo del buono ovunque, anche nella sceneggiata di Merola
> 
> Senti qua
> 
> ...


 Bellissima...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> guardo e leggo di tutto o quasi... c'è un tempo per Abbatantuono e un tempo per Bergman, bottegaia.


Vero...c'è un tempo per tradire e un tempo per restare fedeli...

No dai hai ragione...anch'io sono così...poi se una cosa mi prende...mi entusiasmo e mi ci butto a capofitto...

Bergman e Kieslovsky sono i miei registi preferiti!

Incredibile come Bergman dipinga le dinamiche di coppia in "Scene di un matrimonio" (  recuperato su ciak come allegato con una botta di culo), 

Poi quanto e come mi sono ritrovato nella vita in film Bianco...

Mi piace molto il cinema...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Passando anche per Vacanze di Natale '90 in cui Abatantuono merita l'oscar


 Abatantuono per me merita l'oscar per migliro attore non protagonista qui 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb2yUw2jtRA


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Passando anche per Vacanze di Natale '90 in cui Abatantuono merita l'oscar


 Aveva fatto un ritorno di fiamma al tierrunciello... però il suo migliore resta sempre Eccezziunale Veramente, imho!


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Vero...c'è un tempo per tradire e un tempo per restare fedeli...
> 
> No dai hai ragione...anch'io sono così...poi se una cosa mi prende...mi entusiasmo e mi ci butto a capofitto...
> 
> ...


 Un film perfetto per far capire cosa succede in certi (molti) matrimoni...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Un film perfetto per far capire cosa succede in certi (molti) matrimoni...


Quasi quanto la guerra dei Roses


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quasi quanto la guerra dei Roses


 non mischiamo la lana con la seta


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> non mischiamo la lana con la seta


Ti concedo che non amando Bergman, non sono obiettivo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> non mischiamo la lana con la seta


ma se la confidenza non ti pare spinta in eccesso, posso chiedere che film ami, oltre Bergman?


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma se la confidenza non ti pare spinta in eccesso, posso chiedere che film ami, oltre Bergman?


in cima a tutto kubrick


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Minerva ha detto:


> in cima a tutto kubrick


Tutto?
Anche Eyes Wide Shut? Io l'ho adorato, benchè molto criticato. L'ho trovato visivamente  perfetto.
Poi, ovviamente, Full metal jacket. Trovo insuperabili i  primo trenta minuti. Posso rivederlo 100 volte ma quelle scene mi colpiscono al cuore.
Arancia Meccanica mi entusiasmava da ragazzo, ora, forse perché la violenza è ormai ovunque, mi annoia un po.
2001 lo trovo un po noioso

Barry Lyndon è il mio preferito


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un film perfetto per far capire cosa succede in certi (molti) matrimoni...


Già...e credimi...non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...o cieco di chi non vuol vedere...ma tant'è così va il mondo per li campi dorati...pensa prestato questo capolavoro...ad una coppia di amici in difficoltà...lo hanno guardato??? Si valà...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in cima a tutto kubrick


Mio altro grande amore...come non vedermi nel personaggio di Arancia...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tutto?
> Anche Eyes Wide Shut? Io l'ho adorato, benchè molto criticato. L'ho trovato visivamente  perfetto.
> Poi, ovviamente, Full metal jacket. Trovo insuperabili i  primo trenta minuti. Posso rivederlo 100 volte ma quelle scene mi colpiscono al cuore.
> *Arancia Meccanica mi entusiasmava da ragazzo, ora, forse perché la violenza è ormai ovunque, mi annoia un po.*2001 lo trovo un po noioso
> ...


Mi consenta... la violenza di Arancia Meccanica non e'paragonabile alla violenza che si vede al momento.
Tra l'altro per me in tutto il film la violenza e'in secondo piano... pero'essendo il mio film preferito sono molto poco obiettiva.

Alcune scene di Eyes wide stuh mi hanno lasciata estasiata per la bellezza dei colori e luci... un Picasso del periodo blu


----------



## Old lordpinceton (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tutto?
> Anche Eyes Wide Shut? Io l'ho adorato, benchè molto criticato. L'ho trovato visivamente perfetto.
> Poi, ovviamente, Full metal jacket. Trovo insuperabili i primo trenta minuti. Posso rivederlo 100 volte ma quelle scene mi colpiscono al cuore.
> Arancia Meccanica mi entusiasmava da ragazzo, ora, forse perché la violenza è ormai ovunque, mi annoia un po.
> ...


Barry....che film fantastico...con quella colonna sonora... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Kubrick ha inquadrature eccezionali...


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tutto?
> Anche *Eyes Wide Shut?* Io l'ho adorato, benchè molto criticato. L'ho trovato visivamente perfetto.
> Poi, ovviamente, Full metal jacket. Trovo insuperabili i primo trenta minuti. Posso rivederlo 100 volte ma quelle scene mi colpiscono al cuore.
> *Arancia Meccanica mi entusiasmava da ragazzo, ora, forse perché la violenza è ormai ovunque, mi annoia un po.*
> ...


ne ho parlato tempo fa; molto meno..me l'ha contaminato spielberg e la scelta dei due attori più sciapi del grosso schermo....anatema sul resto
che il cielo ti perdoni


aspetta...barry lyndon è un capolavoro di luce


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi consenta... la violenza di Arancia Meccanica non e'paragonabile alla violenza che si vede al momento.
> Tra l'altro per me in tutto il film la violenza e'in secondo piano... pero'essendo il mio film preferito sono molto poco obiettiva.
> 
> Alcune scene di Eyes wide stuh mi hanno lasciata estasiata per la bellezza dei colori e luci... un Picasso del periodo blu


 Il libro di Burgess the Clockwork Orange l'hai letto? Merita


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Il libro di Burgess the Clockwork Orange l'hai letto? Merita


Che damande fai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti ho segnalato certo che l'ho letto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che damande fai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quel cristano inventò un gergo e il traduttore italiano tentò di seguirlo, ma non saprei se c'è riuscito


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> ne ho parlato tempo fa; molto meno..me l'ha contaminato spielberg e la scelta dei due attori più sciapi del grosso schermo....anatema sul resto
> che il cielo ti perdoni
> 
> 
> aspetta...barry lyndon è un capolavoro di luce


Dissento. Spielberg potrebbe solo averlo arrichito, per me. AI è un capolavoro sottovalutato. E' immenso, come tutto.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quel cristano inventò un gergo e il traduttore italiano tentò di seguirlo, ma non saprei se c'è riuscito


No ma vale anche per il film... in lingua originale e' tutta un'altra storia...Welly, welly, well...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io trovo del buono ovunque, anche nella sceneggiata di Merola
> 
> Senti qua
> 
> ...


ma dette così non rendono: 'a faccia toja è calamit 'e paccher....vuoi mettere?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma dette così non rendono: 'a faccia toja è calamit 'e paccher....vuoi mettere?


*'A femmena*

*'A femmena è na bella criatura
e quase sempe è ddoce comm' 'o mmele;
ma è vvote chistu mmele pe sventura,
perde 'a ducezza e addeventa fele.*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

chapeau...maio so' sempe doce doce senza degenerare


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mischiamo la lana con la seta


Stavo per scrivere lo stesso concetto, ma con parole meno adeguate a Bergman...


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Già...e credimi...non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...o cieco di chi non vuol vedere...ma tant'è così va il mondo per li campi dorati...pensa prestato questo capolavoro...ad una coppia di amici in difficoltà...lo hanno guardato??? Si valà...


In difficoltà...? Dopo un film del genere, avrebbero chiamaato un divorzista anche all'una di notte!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In difficoltà...? Dopo un film del genere, avrebbero chiamaato un divorzista anche all'una di notte!


Già...è si sarebbero risparmiati un mare di sofferenza e di dolore...ma tant'è... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi che dire di Fanny e Alexander???
A me piace moltissimo anche il posto delle fragole e un film giovanile...sogno d'amore in una notte d'estate...


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che cagate guardi???


 la patata bollente è un bel film e MR è un attore che mi piace moltissimo....


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne ho parlato tempo fa; molto meno..me l'ha contaminato spielberg e la scelta dei due attori più sciapi del grosso schermo....anatema sul resto
> che il cielo ti perdoni
> 
> 
> aspetta...barry lyndon è un capolavoro di luce


 che ne dici se ci incontriamo e ce lo vediamo insieme?


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tutto?
> Anche Eyes Wide Shut? Io l'ho adorato, benchè molto criticato. L'ho trovato visivamente perfetto.
> Poi, ovviamente, Full metal jacket. Trovo insuperabili i primo trenta minuti. Posso rivederlo 100 volte ma quelle scene mi colpiscono al cuore.
> Arancia Meccanica mi entusiasmava da ragazzo, ora, forse perché la violenza è ormai ovunque, mi annoia un po.
> ...


 devo preoccuparmi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




BL non è solo il mio preferito di SK, ma proprio in generale


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma se la confidenza non ti pare spinta in eccesso, posso chiedere che film ami, oltre Bergman?


 vai tranquillo, se chiedi M ti dice anche la taglia e la marca del reggiseno


----------



## Nobody (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Già...è si sarebbero risparmiati un mare di sofferenza e di dolore...ma tant'è...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dopo il settimo sigillo è il suo film che preferisco.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*............*

Quale è il Vostro Sellers d'annata?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quale è il Vostro Sellers d'annata?


Mi autorispondo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oltre il giardino
Hollywood party
la pantera rosa


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

a me piacque molto la battuta del film "il macellaio" con la pariettona....
"scusa si e' rotto il condizionatore"....seguito da una scena  di sesso della durata di circa 15 minuti senza dialoghi


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi autorispondo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e mi dimentichi il dottor stranamore?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Minerva ha detto:


> e mi dimentichi il dottor stranamore?


Non mi ha mai preso troppo. Quando vuoi sai essere socievole.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non mi ha mai preso troppo. Quando vuoi sai essere socievole.


 *Il dottor Stranamore, ovvero: come imparai a non preoccuparmi e ad amare la bomba*
guarda che ha una fantastica sceneggiatura ed è un'idea originale e solo peter sellers poteva essere così graffiante


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Minerva ha detto:


> *Il dottor Stranamore, ovvero: come imparai a non preoccuparmi e ad amare la bomba*
> guarda che ha una fantastica sceneggiatura ed è un'idea originale e solo peter sellers poteva essere così graffiante


Non lo metto in dubbio: ma l'arte si deve sentire, altrimenti è far finta di apprezzarla per essere trendy. O sbaglio?
cmq avendolo visto molti anni addietro, riproverò. e ti farò sapere


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

nessuno ha visto ken park?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

Io no: cosa è?


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io no: cosa è?


 film scandalistico di larry clark vietato in diversi paesi e credo censurato pure da noi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> film scandalistico di larry clark vietato in diversi paesi e credo censurato pure da noi


ma è quello sulla middle class americana? con incensti, droghe ecc?


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma è quello sulla middle class americana? con incensti, droghe ecc?


 esattamente


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*........*



Alexantro ha detto:


> esattamente


 No, ma ne vidi un paio simili: uno con Ben gazzara che faceva il padre e un altro che i chiamav Thirteen.
Poi american beauty, stupendo.


----------

